# [Tunisian NR] Amine Chouchane 3x3x3 Single: 15.43



## tchoutch (Mar 27, 2015)

Done at Tunisia Spring Open 2015


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 27, 2015)

I love seeing jumping judges! Great work!


----------

